
Animaker introduces Voice with 50+ unique Voices in 25 languages(Text to Voice) - raghavanr
https://www.animaker.com/voice
======
feistypharit
I'd love to love one of these explainer video services, but it seems like it
really is hard to make good video with all I've tried. I wish someone had a
good review of all the different offerings. Anyone have experience with
animaker?

------
CharlesW
Looks like they're using the Ivona engine/voices via Amazon Polly.[1][2] Not
sure why this is news?

[1] [https://www.ivona.com/us/about-us/voice-
portfolio/](https://www.ivona.com/us/about-us/voice-portfolio/) [2]
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/polly/latest/dg/voicelist.html](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/polly/latest/dg/voicelist.html)

------
kranner
The pricing table doesn't make much sense to me.

No 'commercial rights' for the 'startup' pricing plan of $19/month? What would
a startup do with non-commercial rights?

~~~
raghavanr
Hi Kranner, Here the commercial rights in video means you can't sell videos to
other companies. If you are a startup you can use it for marketing &
promotions without commercial rights.

~~~
kranner
Thanks for explaining. It would make sense to clarify this in the pricing
table as you might be turning customers away.

~~~
raghavanr
Yes already shared with the Team to relook on the same. Thanks.

------
zelon88
When I wanted to solve this problem for a project I wound up going with
mespeak.js. It's self-hosted and there are plenty of tuning options and preset
voices you can use.
[http://www.masswerk.at/mespeak/](http://www.masswerk.at/mespeak/)

------
nickthegreek
looks like there are only 8 american voices, with 2 of them being children.
Most still sound pretty robotic. I could really use a a good TTS solution for
training video creation at my company.

